# A little known, but famous, Baby



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

The Grunau Baby IIb is one of the most common gliders in the world, and has seen service all over the place, and all throughout the ages, since before WWII until long, long after. 

So, then, why do I care about a small, unpowered and very common plane? Well, there are a few reasons, but one of the most important ones is that my grandmother actually built these things in Germany before the war, and my Great Uncle flew them! They were born in Grunau, surrounded by the mountains of Eastern Germany and all its gliding activity growing up. 

When I came across a kit of this little bird, I was very excited to find a kit of a plane with which my family was personally involved! I set about finding some information that would lead me to be able to model my Great Uncle’s plane. When I asked my Great Aunt in Germany to look through her photo albums, I was in luck. However, the photo she sent me would ultimately lead me to produce a model of something just as amazing as a replica of my Great Uncle’s plane!

Check out my “new Baby” below, and soar with me on a little journey of discovery!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/planes/172-az-models-grunau-baby-iib/


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that is a different subject which came out quite well. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments.

It was quite a rush realizing that I'd made a kit of a famous but unknown plane, and having the exclusive (I think) photo to go with it!

It's a fun little kit, but has its quirks. I'd still recommend one to anyone, though!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It's a fun little kit, but if you're going to build one, and put the window on it, I suggest doing the scribing trick like I did.

Otherwise, there's nothing for the window to really glue to! Other than that, it was a pretty fun little kit, and I think anyone can handle it.


----------

